# Game #9: New Orleans Hornets (3-5) @ Phoenix Suns (7-1) - 11/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 119-115 @ Philadelphia 76ers*











*Phoenix Suns (7-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* New Orleans Hornets (3-5) 

Starters: 








[PG] Chris Paul







[SG] Devin Brown








[SF]Peja Stojakovic









[PF] David West







[C] Emeka Okafor *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad this game is at the Suns arena, and it being nationally televised should be good for the Suns as well. 

It'll be a tough game. Hopefully Suns come focused.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The hornets are just not a good team this year. Byron Scott will be lucky to make it through the whole year at this point. Which will be convenient if PJ retires after this year. 

Suns should win this by 8+


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The problem is that while we know Chris Paul will go off, we just don't know by how much. I really want the Suns to win this game because playing LA at the Staples Center coming off a back-to-back is going to be hell.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm always afraid of talented struggling teams finding their way against us. It's happened a lot in the last few yrs, and it ends up being a much tougher game or Suns lose.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully we put this away early so that we can focus on going into the Staples Center and wrecking up the place.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Speaking as a Hornets fan and season ticket holder, this will be a blow-out. The Hornets don't have nearly enough offense to hang with the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That Van Gundy commercial was pretty funny. haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

22-17, Suns 5:43 left. 


Nash is almost putting on a show early. 5 pts, 4 assists. Made a sick move on Paul.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nash with 7 assists early in this contest. Dude is just playing incredible this year, number one PG in the league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-24, Suns 1:57 left. NO's been horrible on D. 

Amare had a nasty jam.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash has come to play. I've never seen a move like that from him before, when he crossed Paul like that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

40-29, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Can someone make a gif of that Nash crossover on Paul? haha


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lou is one of the most athletic white guys I've ever seen. That was a monster block.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU!!! NASTY block. 

Bench has been great again. Outworking and hustling. 18-4 advantage in rebounding. NO also looks disinterested. 



51-31, Suns with 8:57 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns hustling all over the court.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Nash has come to play. I've never seen a move like that from him before, when he crossed Paul like that.


That was just nasty!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great job by Nash to push the tempo and hit Richardson for three in the corner.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's amazing to see Chris Paul actually develop a solid three-point shot. He is going to be even harder to guard now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

75-56, Suns at the half

Nash 12 pts (5-6) 8 assists

Amare 15 pts (6-8), 3 rebs


Team is shooting 63%. Outrebounding them 23-9.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Surprised to see them doing so well on the offensive boards. 


Now lets watch them come out second half, lack luster and Hornets cut the lead to ten. haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Surprised to see them doing so well on the offensive boards.
> 
> 
> Now lets watch them come out second half, lack luster and Hornets cut the lead to ten. haha


lol. In the past, you'd think so. I'm just not sure if NO team can do it. Especially, against this Suns team that not only scores, but outworks you.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Guess this is the NEW Suns. . . . . I could get use to it. haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol like I said. 


85-58, Suns 7:45 left. 

Amare now with 19 pts (8-10), 6 rebs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

One of the biggest differences I see this year is that Phoenix doesn't give up as many easy points as they use to. They will contest it, and even foul to prevent the easy baskets.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Exactly.


101-77, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 124, Hornets 104*

Amare 21 pts (8-10), 6 rebs in 26 mins

Nash 12 pts (5-6), 10 assists in 22 mins


Dragic 14 pts (5-11), 7 assists, 7 rebs, stl in 25 mins. Got most of that in important minutes. Improvement continues. Still needs to cut back on TOs though.

Team shot 55% and out rebounded them 45-29


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Major improvement for Dragic in the past year. He should get some consideration for MIP. He's going to be a really solid point guard in this league in the next few years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash's cross over








edit: found a better one


----------

